# Why are you waiting?



## kailynn

1. We're young yet, I'm only 18 and he's 21, and I want to wait 'til I turn 20 before any babies.

2. We're moving into a nicer place, with a lot more room, so we want to be settled and have a nursery set up before we even TTC, so we don't have to worry about baby furniture after we conceive.

3. He's graduating from college this May, and will be starting his career so we'll have more money rolling in, while I'm in school.

4. We registered for an event known as Tough Mudder it is a 10-12 mile military styled obstacle course that involves fire, water, heights, electroshock therapy, etc. created by the British Special forces to test your strength, stanima, and mental grit- we are training for that which is in June of next year.


So why are you waiting?!:shrug:


----------



## NaturalMomma

All good reasons to wait :)

We're waiting because I want ds2 to be 2 years old before we try, and I also want another spring baby. So I'd like to start in August of this year for #3.


----------



## goddess25

I was initially waiting until September but have brought it forward a bit. I only started taking folic acid at the start of this month so I cant start trying until June at the earliest!

I think its great that you have thought about what you would like to achieve and have in place before trying rather than rushing into things.

Hope your wait is short.


----------



## wwchix

1. We wanted to be married before we have a little bubba, which would happen now anyway as the weddings just over 2 months away :) But we'd rather be married from conception. 

2. We owe family money and want to be clear with that so we can spend our spare cash on our bubba. We could get by on my OH's wage, JUST, which would mean no room for saving, so thats why we want everyone paid back :)

Hopefully will be TCC in just under 2 years :)


----------



## twilightgeek

1. Also waiting to turn 20 at least :) (which is only less than a month away)
2. Waiting till I've moved in
3. Waiting till we've been together a bit longer - personally I know he's my everything but it's other people we worry about their opinions and things :)


----------



## married2012

We want to be married and I wanted to be debt free. I'm glad to say that I'm now debt free (except the mortgage) and am ploughing all spare cash into the wedding in December.... then we'll start trying :)


----------



## Jess11

We're waiting because I suffer from depression and the medication I'm taking would be harmful to the developing baby. My husband and I also need to move into a bigger place.


----------



## tuesday_

Just waiting for OH to give the okay. I think he will once I'm done uni & have a job... which is 4 years off.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Waiting for my husband to finish school so that we are more "secure". We already have a son who is 2 1/2 :) so we just want to make sure we can give them both the world!


----------



## BabiesOneDay

We are waiting reluctantly. Both of us are ready emotionally, but I'm just finishing school and he's got another year left of law school. I have two kids full time from a previous marriage that are nearly 8 and 9 so I think we plan on two more. We don't want to have just one and it feel singled out since there will be such an age gap between it and the other kids. That being said, I'm going on 28 and bf is 32. Sooooo ready to get started, but he needs to finish law school and get a job :( Right now, neither of us are working and I have no health insurance. Hopefully next summer we can ttc


----------



## MindUtopia

We originally wanted to wait until we had been married for 6 months (we got married in September so it was 6 months on St. Patrick's Day) before we started to try. Since I only moved here to the UK last spring, we had lots of unpacking/settling to do since neither of us are from this area (though my husband's family is about an hour and a half away). I needed to get my UK license (got it this month!) and take care of some health related issues (everything checked out fine in the end despite my worrying). And we wanted to enjoy one last big irresponsible episode of traveling and start trying after we get home in order to as much as possible avoid a due date during the holiday season. We leave for our trip to India on Wednesday of next week, so that's our last big check off the list. 

I would love to know we are a bit more financially secure, but I'll be 32 shortly, so the clock feels like it's already ticking on my fertility as it is. And so long as you can survive, I've never felt like I needed a ton of money or to own a house before having children. Whenever I stress about the financial side, my husband reminds me that if we waited to be 100% financially secure, we'd probably be 45 and I'd be hitting menopause! We more just wanted to make sure we felt settled and comfortable in our (rented) home and community and felt like we got to spend enough time just the two of us, plus that we did all the things (like backpacking around India for one last time) we couldn't easily do with small children before we started TTC.


----------



## brenn09

Like many of the women on here, I'm waiting on education. We want a baby due after my graduation date in May '13. We were also waiting on insurance, but managed to get that taken care of this week, so now it's down to time. 

We're also saving for a down payment toward a home. We hope to buy sometime next year! 

We're both 25, but will both be 26 before we start ttc. However, OH will be 27 before we have the baby, I would be 27 right after *if* we got preggo right away. 27 seems like the perfect age for our first! We'll be married 3 years in December, too!! 

Everything is just falling into place and it feels like the absolute best time to ttc, although there is never a perfect time!

Good luck, hope everyone's wait is short & sweet here!


----------



## kailynn

Congratulations on all the marriages! That is so exciting :happydance:

You all have wonderful reasons to wait! We're all just doing what we think is best for our families :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

The only reason left on our list is moving to our new place. I'm quite excited since after the move OH and I can start TTC at any time.


----------



## modified

The only thing keeping us from trying right now is our wedding in November. Not so much the wedding itself but my dress. It's not the kind that can be let out to accomodate a bump and I am so madly in love with it.. plus, it was expensive (not for a wedding dress but for us) and my mum bought it for me and was so excited about that. So we're going to have our dream day with my dream dress and then we'll start ttc right away :)


----------



## Mrs_X

ive only just had a baby, i need to recover lol :)


----------



## Mommy_RN

Mrs_X said:


> ive only just had a baby, i need to recover lol :)

Haha me too!


----------



## Chai_w

well we did have a lot more things on our list but we have gotten to check those off, like getting married(wedding was december), turn 20 (last november)

what is left on the list is for OH to finish school(2years from now), and having good jobs for us both, we are also planning on moving to colorado after he is finished college.

and OH has already said that he would be excited if we had an accident though so that covers accidents and ttc:thumbup:


----------



## Squarepants

Hi guys :)

We are waiting for a few reasons:

1. We would like to be set up financially. We would like to save a fair bit of money so i could stay home for the first 2 years. 

2. We are wantin to travel a little bit first

3. I dont want to give my job up yet i enjoy it to much

I am 23 and my husband is 27 so we are taking it day by day. We are really ntnp more so wtt but i say we arent actively trying so we are wtt :)


----------



## SpottedDog

i have only just had DS2 so gonna give it a year then try :) x


----------



## rmcKen24

Me and my parter are waiting until he finishes his masters degree at the end of april and then it is all go on our end


----------



## Michelle773

1. DD is only six months and we'd like a two year gap (approx)
2. I'm having almost a year of mat leave with DD and I'd like to fo that with #2 which means we need time to save some money
3. I worked really hard to get the qualifications for my job and I worked even harder to establish myself professionally, I feel that if I don't go back to work for a year, I'll be undoing all the hard work.


----------



## mizzk

Hii :)

We are waiting because we're gettin hitched first! Seems like i've waited for so long though. Think we started trying early 2009, had 4 losses over the years, we had to have lots of tests which took such a long time so we decided we would plan our wedding and get married. Tests came back all normal so we are just waiting for our wedding week now to ttc! Not that far away now but its felt like a lifetime for me! I think i ovulate around my wedding week/honeymoon also! Eek!

So so broody! 

xx


----------



## NennaKay

1. We are waiting for me to graduate... :amartass: May 2013 here I come!

2. We want to be more financially stable!

3. I want to work off some of the weight I have put on in recent years. :wacko:

4. As of two weeks ago my OH is 'suspended pending investigation'. :dohh: We need some type of income!


----------



## _Delilah_

We have an overseas trip booked so we will wait until we get back from that. 
:)


----------



## Try Rocking

We're waiting until I'm ready, I want to lose weight and be healthy before we have another baby. 
We would have preferred our kids to be about 2 years apart but after 18 months of trying I've put it on hold to get healthy and then we'll try again.


----------



## mummyclo

We are waiting:
1) Waiting for DS to be 2 so we can have at least a 3 year gap.
2) Until after we get married as I've already chosen my dress! (4 months away)


----------



## vikster

We are waiting until we go on our summer holiday at the end of July. We knew we wanted to TTC this year so booked one last luxury holiday because as much as we love our holidays, we know that the style of holiday we usually go on wont suit a baby or our budget when I am on mat leave! So off to Mexico it is for two weeks of all inclusive bliss and we are going to try while we are away. Both of us really want to TTC now but I want to be able to enjoy the food and drink on holiday and don't want to fly all that way pregnant. Defo the right choice for us, can't wait! Xx


----------



## HopefulPony

We are waiting because I'd like to be at a healthy weight before we start trying, I have arthritis in my hips and they can barely carry my current weight, let alone a baby bump! Also because we need to pay for fertility treatment to conceive, we don't want to be paying out for treatment which could be unsuccessful because of something we can change - hope that makes sense! Emotionally we are so ready and the wait is so tough!


----------



## lucy_smith

im waiting for my BF, i want to married and have a house sorted, but he just says he isnt ready yet :(


----------



## AnneBurg

Hey there,
So nice to hear about people in the same boat! OH and I have been together for 10 years, and we've had a long time to get on the same page about things. We're able to approach almost everything openly and enthusiastically... except this! OH wants to "figure out" what he wants to do with his life first. Unfortunately, 6 years of post-grad education later, I kinda know what I'm "going to be doing" with my life, and want to start planning all the non-career things! He has tentatively agreed to ttc June 2013, but if when we get there he changes his mind... that would certainly be difficult. 
He is such a great person is every way, and I want us to be both 100% in when we ttc. I just wish men could hurry up and grow up as fast as we do :(


----------



## flipflopfan

We're waiting because we'd like to be making more money and to also finally tie the knot :happydance: We have one child who just turned 1, so we're not in a huge rush but we're both feeling like the time is almost right, just need to make things more hospitable first.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I too am 18 but age doesnt matter to me. My partner is 22 . I am waiting because I have Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome and It can make you put on weight (In my case it has) And I want to lose some weight and then switch from a birth control pill to Progesterone which is like the pill only it doesnt prevent pregnancy it encourages it :)


----------



## tasha41

I want to be married for #2;
OH's friend has to move out of the basement;
I have to recover fully from the accident I was in on Feb 10


----------



## akilgore2012

We're waiting until we get married in September. I think we will start trying at the beginning of 2013 that way we have a few months of married life under our belts. We have been living together for over 3 years and have been engaged since last April, so babies are definitely next on our list!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies :) 

I'm waiting for my DD to be old enough to be at school as we can't afford two children in daycare. We rely on my wage as an extra income, so there's no way I could be a SAHM. Thing is, half of it goes straight on childcare, and we get no tax credits etc as we earn just over the threshold. 

It's really, really pants :(


----------



## YouMeandPhD

We're waiting because we're not quite ready yet, lol. We still have a few thing left to check off our list. 

We both want to get more fit, which is something I've never really done before since I'm typically slightly underweight. I'm about half way there to my fitness goal, and think I'm on track to ttc next year. We're also trying to get a more well-rounded diet going so we can pass along good nutrition to our kid.

We're both PhD students so we know exactly how to swing it financially on a tight budget, and we have some fabulous mentors. If there are any other grad students on here, I'd love to chat with you ;)

We're also trying to *publish *before baby. Sooo close already. 

Oh, and perhaps more importantly, we also have a goal of helping our families develop even more inclusive and supportive anti-oppression language and perspectives. We engage in these conversations near-daily, so spreading this to our family will be a big undertaking. We figure if we can do that, then we will *definitely* be in good shape when our little one arrives. :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

We have a 7 month baba and don't want our babies too close in age :flower: he sleeps like crap too and I could not deal with a newborn and him in the middle of the night :wacko: he will sttn one day... maybe... hopefully... :rofl:


----------



## MegzyAngel

We are waiting until our little girl is 12 months old at least before we start trying again. Shes only 4 months old now.

I want to lose weight and get healthy as well.....I'm also on medications that can't be taken while pregnant so want to be off them before we start to try again.

I have PCOS and we conceived with fertility treatments last time so i'm hoping the weight loss and getting healthier will help us to conceive without the treatments next time.

And we just arn't ready for another just yet.


----------



## gflady

We're waiting because I'm a newly qualified nurse and I'd like to be more settled in my job before we try. But then, I don't think you ever feel settled in a nursing job because it's always so busy!!!!


----------



## JadeEmChar

We are waiting because my youngest is only 4 weeks old lol 

Starting TTC #4 September 2013


----------



## lucy_lu10

1. I'd love to have a spring baby and since ds2 is only 4 months, we won't be trying this summer. Summer 2013 is our preferred time to try for #3. :)

2. My work is seasonal (summer) and with only working part time, I need 2 seasons to get enough hours for maternity leave.

3. I want to lose my remaining 10lbs of baby weight and enjoy keeping it off for a year. :)

4. I want to continue my practice of bikram yoga for at least 1 year as it's not recommended when pregnant.

5. I have multiple weddings/other fun occasions coming up for which I don't want to be pregnant (honestly though, there will always be something coming up.....lol)

6. I want ds2 to be out of diapers by the time #3 arrives! I have two in diapers at the moment and it's a pain at times. lol


----------



## Quackquack99

We are waiting for numerous reason. We are wanting to buy a house, possibly get married and my oh is looking to change his career in the next couple of months so I would want him to be in that job for a year ideally. I don't mind waiting but I am getting slightly broody again :)


----------



## Babeonthego

We are just waiting until DS 1 turns 2 and that way he will be out of nappies for baby no 2 coming along. We are also just about to start overpaying our mortgage by a decent amount every month so that by the time baby no 2 comes we may have enough equity in our house to move as we only have 2 bedrooms here.

Thats the plan anyway. We shall see how it goes :)


----------



## mamawannabee

We're waiting until DD is a bit older, I'm not ready to be pregnant again, and we want to enjoy our baby while she is a baby, before making her share her time with us with a new baby.


----------



## amamtl

We just pushed TTC for a bit over 2 years compared to our original TTC date in August. We are doing so for the following reasons:
1- Il be graduating in April 2013 and passing the bar in June of that year. I want to have time to work as a junior lawyer and gain experience before starting our family.
2- Although money was not an issue, it will put us in a better financial position if we wait.
3- We will be able to enjoy life not studying for a little while.
4- We will be going in Thailand this summer for two weeks and we plan on going to Mexico for three weeks in July 2013 to improve our skills in Spanish.

Edit: Forgot to add that I'm losing weight and I want to be a decent weight before we TTC so I can have the best pregnancy possible.


----------



## Charlie91

As with a lot of the ladies on here, we're waiting for mostly financial reasons.. I'm due to finish my degree next month and will hopefully find a job from that but will need to be working for a set amount of time to be entitled to maternity pay. As well as that, we've got some debt (a loan and an overdraft) that we'd like to clear.

If only money grew on trees xxxxx


----------



## Hanie22

We are waiting till May 13 because OH and I will be in a better place financially as well as finding somewhere to live. I've also got a girls holiday in September. And also want to have a spring/summer 14 baby :D


----------



## Bec27

Waiting till we've had our first fabulous family holiday in the sun! We've got a lovely big villa in Cyprus with its own jaccuzzi and pool for a week...can't wait. I want to feel well and be able to drink nice cocktails etc...no morning sickness is going to ruin it for me- haha! Can't wait to go on holiday with our little man- it's gonna be great. And as soon as we're home we'll be trying for #2 to complete our family :)


----------



## tinkalink

We were just WTC to save a bit of spare cash so I can take time off work! We're in a situation where marriage and living together are not possible right now and we can't plan for them. However, we do have a very solid relationship so we're taking the plunge :)

Oh and I was waiting to graduate! I've been studying part time for the past 6 years and now I have plenty of free time for a little family :)


----------



## angel2010

We are waiting until after we get married because then he will be adding me to his health coverage.


----------



## Kiki1993

We are waiting for the exact same reasons as you, bar number 4, i guess our number 4 would be we have holidays planned and booked, malaga this july and florida next summer. Malaga will be my first time out of the UK :happydance:


----------



## Raggydoll

1. I'm coming off anti depressants as the ones I'm taking cant be taken when pregnant. I wouldn't like to stop them cold turkey as they make me feel Ill enough on advised reduced dosages. 

2. We are planning on moving to somewhere bigger and closer to work. 

3. I may have to wait a bit longer than I'm currently thinking for career reasons.


----------



## EstelSeren

The only real reason we're waiting is because our daughter's only 16 weeks old! We hope for an age gap of about 18 months so we'll be ntnp again from September! We conceived Tanwen with my periods irregular and often awol so I'm not worried about unpredictable breastfeeding cycles! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## x Zaly x

Im waiting because i have abnormal cells, need to wait till they go back to normal :dohh:


----------



## Sammy1

Hi everyone  this is my first post! I am 26 and my hubby is 31, we got married in August 2011, and we are going travelling for 3 months on 17th April, then going to TTC in Feb 2013 when we get back - the only reason we're waiting the extra 6 months after we get back is because I want to get the full maternity benefits from work haha! My hubby and I wanted to see all the places we had on a "hit list" and do a bit of travelling, before we had a baby . So I have taken this year out of work (have been locuming so still having an income!) so that we can do this travelling. Luckily I'm a doctor, due to start my GP training in August, so will have a job to come back to  
I also have endometriosis and am overweight, so want to lose weight prior to TTC! I'm hoping that I'll lose some of it whilst travelling 
Anyone else TTC Feb 2013?
X


----------



## saphiresky

I'm waiting for husband to be ready.
Also, waiting till my 30th! End of June 2012.
Waiting till after my trip to South Africa in June (trip of a lifetime to volenteer in a lion park for 2 weeks).
Waiting to have enough savings.... for mat leave.
Waiting to re-decorate house, esp. carpet for the lounge room - as once baby comes there will be no extra cash.
So lots of reasons just now - after June not so many reasons.


----------



## Buttercup84

We need a house first. We live in a 2 bedroom flat currently which is fine for our family of 3 but 4 or more would be a squeeze! Hoping to buy before the end of the year or early next so we can start TTC asap :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*I'm waiting for the OH*


----------



## MrsGax

1. I am in nursing school and I graduate in 2014. 

2. We want to buy another house.

3. We want to go to Italy. 

4. I had a miscarriage in May of last year and I am still not ready to risk having that horrible experience again anytime soon.


----------



## echo

Hello ladies! I was wondering if I could join?
You all have some great reasons for waiting (as we all do). Having a child, or children is such a big responsibility, a change in lifestyle. Money, housing, jobs, school, I have heard from some people not to wait, because sometimes the time is never just right and you just have to do it. Which brings me to my reason...
My husband and I have tried for 3 years unsuccessfully. Our finances are a mess, I haven't finished school, and we both don't have the jobs we want. But we do want kids. We, or I, am taking a break so I can get some vaccinations for school and continue my education. In the meantime, I also hope to lose a few pounds and get into better shape. So we will resume trying in July.


----------



## lrxjessica

1) waiting until our son is 2. That will be in september
2) wanting a higher house first
3) waiting for husband to reenlist in the Army which he's trying to but the cuts aren't being friendly


----------



## ILuvBabies200

We are waiting because I just went through a devastating loss at 11 weeks. It was an IVF baby. I am hoping to do IVF one more time this summer.


----------



## babyfan82

Hi! We're waiting until late December/early January. We have three little ones already so we're quite busy! Also waiting until then will make life a little easier on us financially. Its been a little while since I've been on here. Is anyone else waiting until December to try?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

1) waiting till we move in our own place
2) waiting for my cycle to return after a baby, currently breast feeding which delays my cycle.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

ILuvBabies200 said:


> We are waiting because I just went through a devastating loss at 11 weeks. It was an IVF baby. I am hoping to do IVF one more time this summer.

:( very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ILuvBabies200

crazylilth1ng said:


> ILuvBabies200 said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting because I just went through a devastating loss at 11 weeks. It was an IVF baby. I am hoping to do IVF one more time this summer.
> 
> :( very sorry for your loss.Click to expand...

Thank you! It's been very tough. Seeing that little hb twice I was so in love and then it was all taken away. :cry:


----------



## alchemy

1) We have a student loan and a car we want to pay off, which will be another year.

2) We want to build a savings account, just in case when we move again I can't find a job

3) We move in 2 years, I don't really want to drive cross country with a baby!


----------



## bellablue

we are waiting till Arianna will be in the 2 year age gap from #2

and i want to spend just me and her time right now

so we are waiting till around sept


----------



## toria_x

We're waiting because myself & OH decided (reluctantly on my part) that when our little girl is 3 next year would be a sensible time. This means LO would soon starting nursery a few hours a week so less pressure & she'd be more understanding of the new baby. so hopefully anytime from January 2013! Can't wait! Broodiness is most definitely taking over!xx


----------



## babybaker2011

1. I want to give my body a break since I just had an EMCS less than 5 
months ago. 

2. I want my kids to be at least 1.5 - 2 years apart.

3. I just want to enjoy having one child right now.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I am waiting to lose some weight and also pay off my personal loan before baby #2 arrives so I can afford to be off work (maternity leave)


----------



## jade30

We owe family money and want to be clear with that so we can spend our spare cash on our bubba. We could get by on my OH's wage, JUST, which would mean


----------



## Elpis_x

I think we're a bit too young and the moment and I'm considering going back into education.
Would like a nicer house.
Would like to move back closer to our parents.
I'd like to have more savings.


----------



## junemomma09

We are currently in college, we want to graduate, secure a career and buy our first home before we start ttc. Though I'm hopeful that we can start ttc while in the process of looking for a home. DH graduates December 2013, so that what I'm shooting for as our ttc date. I am, however, going to start fertility testing a few months beforehand as my cycles haven't been normal. Since both our children were "surprises", we want the next one to be completely planned! Lol
Fortunately I graduate April 2013, so I'll be able to start saving and secure a career while DH is finishing school. It's hard sometimes because our son is turning 3 next month and I'm ready to start ttc. Just wish we were in the right place in our lives to do so.


----------



## nikkiana

We're just flat out not ready. We're not ready emotionally, we're not ready health wise, we're not ready financially, and I would say that we're not quite ready relationship stability wise. We need to get to a point where we're actually comfortable having a discussion about the issue before we can even start to think about when we're going to try and TTC.


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

We're wait because Lili is only young and we have to wait for my Peorid to back back and to get used to motherhood!!!!!


----------



## mama2connor

1. We are waiting until next year when gracie will be starting nursery. We had her when her brother Connor was at school, and it worked out great for us. We got to spend all day with gracie whilst connor was at school, then when he finished we got to spend good quality time with him.

2. We are living in a 2 bedroom house at the moment, so we need to make sure we have a bigger house before we can have another one!


----------



## ayami

1. Because I need some help, before seriously planning to have children.

That's like the umbrella reason for all my other reasons :( Hoping to find some answers here, maybe some contacts, maybe some help, maybe some exchange...so here's the 'real' list:

- I have anxiety problems since about 3 months now and don't want to put a child through having a Mom like me.

- I am diagnosed with Asperger's Autism and even though I manage okay, I don't know if I am fit to raise a child.

- I moved to America to live with my husband, but my entire family and friends are in Germany and will stay there (I am German) so I don't know if I can deal with being pregnant, having a baby and raising a child...all without my family and friends. Especially my parents and siblings.

- We are just starting out together and have a lot of financial troubles, so that has to be much more stable before we want to add a child to our little family.

- I am very scared of being pregnant and giving birth as I am a very sensitive and worried person in general so I don't know, if I can do it...

- I don't have any friends here or really even know anybody besides my husband and feel like I need much more support.

- Healthcare in America is SO expensive! :( We can't afford insurance and we can't afford paying for healthcare ourselves either so that bothers me a lot, when thinking about having a baby and also thinking about taking care of him/her when he/she gets sick.

- I am in general very very doubtful when it comes to the question if I could ever be a good Mom :(

Well as you can see a lot of stuff going on in my head and I really want children...but I feel like it will never happen :( I am seriously looking for people to talk to here, maybe people with similar issues to exchange some experiences etc. I have not given up hope just yet.


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

Cupcake Mummy said:


> We're wait because Lili is only young and we have to wait for my Peorid to back back and to get used to motherhood!!!!!

Also so that I can lose some weight!


----------

